# Joe's Media Room



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi All,
These are a few pictures of our media room. Any suggestions about acoustics of placement of them will be appreciated. The room is 16x25', but separated by a curtain from the rest of the room when listening or viewing. The listening area is 16 deep by 14' wide. My placements:
3- 2x8' traps of 705 behind front speakers and in the right corner facing the screen. 3- 2x4 wall panels of 703 on the right wall. 2- 2x4' panels on the rear wall, and the 2 areas on the rear wall behind the curtains have 2" of 703. The part of the room on the back side of the curtain has no treatment. The ceiling is made Pine Wood and the floor is ceramic. I am in the process of getting a bigger rug for it. 
I have not been able to do a room reading other than a LF Sweep. I'm not sure I can handle that one. Thanks for the help I've been given.
Joe


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Pictures before treatments and full length of room without the curtain drawn.
Joe


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice Joe! I've always had this thing about pine. I really like it. I can imagine you do need those acoustical panels in there with that hard floor and hard ceiling.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie,
I have enjoyed the time and help I have received on this forum. Any suggestions appreciated.
Joe


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

My opinion would be to cover the first reflection points with some 2" OC 703 treatments. Here are some pics to help show you where the reflections would be coming from:










The simplest trick I've heard is to have someone sit at where you watch movies/listen to music, then another person will run a mirror along the walls. As soon as you see the tweeter, you mark the spot and put the treatment centered on the mark you made. Your ceiling may be a little more complicated since it's not a flat service -- I might put a little extra there because of that.

Finally, you probably should have some bass traps in the corners.

The one thing you may need to be careful of is not to overdo it. Only about 35% of the walls should have treatments. I've been in an overtreated room. It had GREAT equipment. It sounded HORRIBLE because it was overtreated.

Then for some exrta credit, I'd read this and this. It's where I "borrowed" the pictures above from.



JCD


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh, and what a great room!

I should also add that the above post is my "generic" advice. It's a little hard to tell from your pictures, but I couldn't see the actual placement of the treatments you already have. 

The pics above, and the mirror trick will I hope help with the placement of treatments.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks JCD,
The one thing you may need to be careful of is not to overdo it. Only about 35% of the walls should have treatments. I've been in an overtreated room. It had GREAT equipment. It sounded HORRIBLE because it was overtreated.

That is what I am afraid of. I have 3 - 2x8' panels, 5 - 2x4' panels, and the 3' windows on the rear wall filled with 703 curtains in front of them. My panels on the walls are also above the sectional, which puts them high. The left side of the room is open behing a dividing curtain; I think the distance for the reflection to travel might be far enough not to worry about. The ceiling is a problem, and it is low already, so I think I'm stuck there. I am in the process of getting a larger rug, 8x10' for the area. I kinda feel overwelmed trying to do this. I don't know if I am making the room too dead or not dead enough. I wish there was someone who could say, you need more or you have too much. Thanks for your help.
Joe


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, I wish I was more of an expert to give you better advice. I'm hoping one of the smarter folks on this board will chime in to fill in the gaps for you.

However, in the meantime, give a read to the two links I gave you. There really is a lot of good info in there.

Good luck.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks JCD, I will do that.
Joe


----------

